# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الإستفسار عن الدكتور /عمر بن غرامة العمروي

## حسن الحربي

أريد من الأخوة الفضلاء رواد المجلس العلمي أن يتحفوني وأن يساعدوني في الحصول على ترجمة للباحث الشيخ الدكتور / عمر بن غرامة العمروي صاحب تحقيق تاريخ ابن عساكر  وكذلك ذكر كتبه وتحقيقاته...

وجزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء...

أخوكم ومحبكم/ أبو عبد الإله العيسي الحربي

----------


## حسن الحربي

أعيد وأكرر أرجوا أن أجد ترجمة للباحث الشيخ الدكتور عمر بن غرامة العمروي صاحب تحقيق كتاب تاريخ ابن عساكر وله كتب كثيرة وتحقيقات ماتعة ومفيدة..

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي الكريم:
أمر تحقيق هذا الكتاب (تاريخ دمشق، طبعة دار الفكر) سيظل من الألغاز المحيِّرة لكبار المدقِّقين. ولو استعنَّا بلجنة "تحقيق" دولية لمعرفة من "ارتكب" ذلك التحقيق، لما أسعفتنا بخبر يقين قاطعٍ للشك...
الذي أعرفه هو أنَّ "المحقق" الأصلي للكتاب هو "علي شيري"، لبناني من شيعة الضاحية الجنوبية لبيروت. وما اطَّلعتُ عليه من الأجزاء الأولى من نشرة دار الفكر يعج بالأخطاء والتصحيفات والتحريفات؛ ممّا يجعلك تجزم أنّ المدعو "شيري" مولع بنشر جهالاته، ولعلّه لم ينتبه لها، لجهله...
والذي أعرفه أيضًا أنَّ الذين قاموا بنسخ المخطوط مجموعة من "الصفِّيفة"، موظفون بأحد مكاتب "الصف والتركيب" في بيروت... أي أنّ "المحقق" اعتمد على قراءتهم للمخطوط!
والذي أعرفه هو أنّ تحقيق الكتاب تداولَتْه الأيدي بعد ذلك...
ثم وقعت عيني على الكتاب، وعلى غلافه: "تحقيق محب الدين أبي سعيد عمر بن غرامة العمري"؛ فنُقِلنا مِن "علي" إلى "عمر"!!
ولست أدري... هل "محب الدين" قام بتحقيقه فعلاً؟ أم راجعه، ووضعت دار الفكر اسمه على الكتاب، لضمان الرواج له في دول الخليج؟ هذا لغز آخر... وقد أدهشني أنْ رأيت "المحب" أرخ لمقدمته بعام 1995، أي في فترة شديدة القرب من صدور الأجزاء التي كانت تحمل اسم "علي شيري" محققا للكتاب نفسه!
هذا الذي أعرفه عن قصة تحقيق الكتاب.
أمّا الذي بإمكان أي قارئ ناقد للكتاب أن يعرفه، دون التحقق من هويات محققيه، فهو كونه ما زال يرزح تحت أطنان من الأخطاء والتصحيفات والتحريفات.
ولعلّه من الكتب النادرة التي إذا قرأتَها، حقَّ لك أن تطالب الناشر بأجرة قراءتك؛ لأنَّك ستضطر إلى قراءته قراءةَ محقِّق لا محالة...
والوقت لا يتَّسع لإيراد الأمثلة...
ولكن، إليك هذا النموذج من الجزء 37، ص 34-35. وقد أخذتُه مغمضًا عينَيَّ، وفتحتُه وعيناي مغمضتان، ثم وضعت إصبعي بشكل عشوائي على إحدى صفحاته، فقرأتُ التالي في ترجمة "عبد المغيث بن زهير الحربي:
1_ "عبد المغيث بن زهير بن زهير". والصواب: "بن زهير بن عبد الله بن زهير." وكان ينبغي التنبيه عليه في الهامش.
2_ "سمع الحديث من أبي القاسم بن الحصين، وأبي بكر صهر هبة". والصواب: "وأبي بكر بن صهر هبة". وصهر هبة هو: أبو طاهر، عبد الباقي بن محمد بن عبد الله البزاز. توفي سنة 461هـ. وأبو بكر هو ابنه: محمد، المعروف بـ "قاضي المارستان". توفي سنة: 535هـ.
3_ "تتلى السيادة في سبيل أقْصدِ". والصواب: "تَنَلِ السِّيادةَ"
4_ "في جنب مكرمة". والصواب: "في حُبِّ مكرمة"
5_ "لم تشتكي". والصواب: "لم تَسْتَكِنْ".
6_ "صولا على الأعداء غير مغتد". والصواب: "غير مفنَّدِ"
7_ "في ذا ينافس كل قبل أروع". والصواب" كلُّ قَيْلٍ".
... إلخ.
فهذه سبعة أخطاء في عشرة أسطر! وهي سَبْعٌ مُشبِعات...
ولا نملك إلا أن نقول: يا مغيث أغثنا!
عصمنا الله من الزلل والخطل، وبصَّرَنا بعيوبنا، وستر علينا...

----------


## الواحدي

وأخرى استوقفتني الآن في الصفحة 33 من الجزء نفسه (لأنني أتصفحه الآن من اليسار إلى اليمين/ابتسامة):
_ "ولو أردته لكان أسرع إليَّ من السيل إلى الحدود". والصواب: "إلى الحدور".
_ "ونفسًا تكمن بخصالها. والصواب: "تكمل".
_ "تَحِنُّ إليَّ حنين الوالد". والصواب: "الوالِه".
_ "ولا تطاولت لها، فأحتسب". ولعلها: فأحتبس.
... إلخ.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو علي الذهيبي

له كتاب بعنوان: ((قبائل إقليم عسير في الجاهلية والإسلام)).
طبعة ((مكتبة دار الطحاوي)).

----------


## الواحدي

* تصويب:



> ثم وقعت عيني على الكتاب، وعلى غلافه: "تحقيق محب الدين أبي سعيد عمر بن غرامة العمري"؛


= العمروي.

----------


## ليث الحجري

هو العمري
لكن يكتبها كذا العمروي يرى أن هذا الصحيح إضافة ياء النسب أو النسبه على عمرو
وهو محدث في المجالس راوية للقصص والأخبار والأشعار والأنساب

----------


## عالي السند

العدل والإنصاف مطلوب أيها الإخوة، سأقول ما أعرفه عنه، سلباً وإيجاباً، الشيخ عمر العمروي رجل صالح وفيه خير كثير، وله جهود وسعي في نشر الكتب، توسع في قبول نشر بعض الكتب باسمه وهذا ما عِيبَ عليه، وهو ليس الوحيد الذي فعل هذا للأسف!!؟؟ 
وهو صاحب دار الإمام الطحاوي،كتبه التاريخية التي كتبها جيدة ، أما في مجال التحقيق فليس من أهله وياليته يبقى في ما يجيد لأحسن التأليف، وهو صاحب أخبار ورحلات وراوية وله مواقف عديدة، ومجلسه لايمل، أسأل الله له التوفيق.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الظاهر أن الأمر على العكس!
فالذي وقفت عليه بنفسي قبل نحو عشر سنوات: أن العمروي اشتكى لبعض الجهات الرسمية (السعودية) من سرقة دار الفكر (ومحققها المزعوم علي شيري) لتحقيقه.
والنظر يشهد له، لأن لصوص الكتب في لبنان يضعون أسماء محققين وهميين، كعلي شيري مثلاً، وهو ليس من هذا الكتاب في قبيل ولا دبير!
أما أن يسرق العمروي تحقيق علي شيري فأمر بعيد جداً

----------


## حسن الحربي

اتمنى أن نكون في صلب الموضوع وهو الإستفسار عن ترجمة ورقم جوال إن كان ثمت للشيخ : عمر بن غرامة العمروي وأين يقيم واتمنى أن يكون على الخاص لا العام...
ولا أريد تقييم الرجل ولا تقييم مؤلفاته الماتعة النافعة التي شهادتي فيه وفيها مجروحة.. والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل 

 أخوكم / حسن الحربي(أبو عبد الإله)

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> اتمنى أن نكون في صلب الموضوع وهو الإستفسار عن ترجمة ورقم جوال ... ولا أريد تقييم الرجل ولا تقييم مؤلفاته


الأخ الفاضل
هذه عبارتك:
وكذلك ذكر كتبه وتحقيقاته
فلا يليق بفضلك إذا تجاوب معك الإخوة أن تقول لهم هذا القول!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
الأخ "حسن الحربي":
حفظك الله ورعاك، ووفَّقك للظفر برقم جوّال شيخك.
لكن، ما هكذا يكون حُسن الطلب، يا أخي!
أنت طلبتَ في "صلب موضوعك": "ذِكْرَ كتبه وتحقيقاته". ثم لمَّا أثير الموضوع حول "تاريخ دمشق"، أزعجك ذلك! مع أنَّك قلت: "صاحب تحقيق تاريخ ابن عساكر"، وكأنَّك تشيد به!
وبعد ذلك، وصفتَ تحقيقاته بـ "الماتعة والمفيدة". وهذا تقييم منك، يجب أن تتحمَّل مسؤوليته وتبرهن عليه...
ثم تأتي في الأخير، وتقول: "ولا أريد تقييم الرجل ولا تقييم مؤلفاته الماتعة النافعة التي شهادتيفيه وفيها مجروحة". وكأنَّك تحجر علينا التعرُّض لما نُسِب إليه مِن تحقيقات!
وفي كلامك هذا تناقض، لأنّك ترفض تقييم ما تصفه بالماتع النافع!
أمَّا قولك: "شهادتي فيه وفيها مجروحة"، فأرجو إيضاحه، لأنّني لم أتبيّن فحواه. فهو يحتاج إلى "تحقيق"! (ابتسامة)
هذا عن "حيثيات" المسألة...
والآن، لننتقلْ إلى "الصُّلْب" الذي يعنينا، وقد لا يعنيك...

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
سؤال: مَن هو عمر بن غرامة العمروي؟
الجواب: لا أعرفه. وهذا قصور منِّي، وليس عيبًا فيه.
سؤال آخر: مَن هو محقِّق "تاريخ دمشق" (دار الفكر)؟
الجواب: الذي على غلاف الكاتب: عمر بن غرامة العمروي.
ولكن، هل هو مَن حقَّق الكتاب؟ الجواب: الذي أعرفه أنَّ التحقيق تداولته الأيدي، ومن بينها يد المدعو "علي شيري"...
والسؤال الأهمّ: هل نَفْي نسبة تحقيق الكتاب إلى "العمروي" انتقاص منه ومن جهده؟ أم هو، على العكس من ذلك، تبرئة لذمّته؟
وقد ذكر الأخ الفاضل "خزانة الأدب" أنّ العمروي "اشتكى لبعض الجهات الرسمية (السعودية) من سرقة دار الفكر (ومحققهاالمزعوم علي شيري) لتحقيقه."
ولعلّ لهذا الخبر أصلاً صحيحًا، لكنّ عبارته لا تصحّ في نظري؛ لأنني أستغرب أن يقاضي "العمروي" "دار الفكر"، والتحقيق صادر باسمه!
وهنا يأتي احتمال أن تكون "دار الفكر" أثبتت اسمه على الغلاف بعد أن جهر باعتراضه. لكن إذا صح هذا الاحتمال، فالبليّة أعظم؛ لأنَّ الطبعة "المحققة" من تاريخ دمشق، الصادرة عن "دار الفكر"، هي إدانة لكلّ مَن يتبنَّاها!
وفي الذي أسلفتُ من مشاركات، لم أتَّهم "العمروي" بالسرقة، لأنّ "الشيء المسروق" هو في ذاته تهمة لعلم مَن ينسبه إليه...
بل أشرت إلى احتمال أن يكون وُضع اسمه على غلاف الكتاب، لترويجه في المملكة وغيرها من دول الخليج.
ثم جاء الأخ "عالي السند"، فأكَّد هذا الاحتمال. وهو عندي محلّ ثقة...
فلا "العمروي" سرق جهد "الشيري"، ولا "الشيري" سرق إنجاز "العمروي". ولو كنتُ مكان أحدهما، لتنازلتُ عن "شرف" إثبات اسمي محقِّقًا للكتاب لمن شاء...
وحال هذا التحقيق كحال "خالد" الذي هجاه "ابن الرُّوميِّ" بقوله:
أصْبَحَ ذا والِدٍ وذا ولَدِ --- مِن بَعْدما كان بيْضةَ البلَدِ
لمَّا ادَّعى والدًا فجازَ له --- تطلَّعَتْ نفْسُه إلى ولَدِ
ولم يكن خالدٌ وهِمَّتُه --- تلك لِيرضَى بدعوةٍ فَقَدِ!
بعبارة أخرى: أيًّا كان المحقِّق، فالذي ينبغي أن يعنينا هو التحقيق وقيمته العلمية. ولْيعذرني أخي "حسن الحربي" إذا ما قلتُ له: إنَّني لم أجد تحقيق "تاريخ دمشق" "ماتعًا"، ولا "نافعًا"، ولا "مفيدًا"... بل كلَّما تصفَّحته، شعرتُ أنّ من أنجزه يشتمني، وينتقص من عقلي، ويستهتر بي... وكلّما راجعتُه، انتابني الصداع، وراجعتُ قائمة المهدِّئات... فهو مليء بشنيع الأخطاء وفظيعها، يعجّ بالتصحيف والتحريف، في حلّة من التدليس والتلبيس لا تخفى على القارئ المدقق...
ولو رحتُ أذكر لك مظانَّ ذلك كله، لقضينا الصّيف كلّه ونحن نجلب التسمّم لنا ولمن يقرأنا. وأخشى أن يقال عنِّي بعد ذلك: "الصّيفَ ضيَّعتَ اللّبن"، فأقرع سِنَّ النَّدم مردِّدًا: "رَحِمَ الله زمانَ اللَّبَن"!
لكنَّني سأكتفي بسرد قصّة واحدة، وبعدها لك أنْ تحكُم...

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

أتَذْكُر الجزء 37 من "تاريخ دمشق"؟
أتذكر الصفحة الصفحتين 34 و35؟
لمّا ودّعتُك، كنت استأنفتُ قراءة الكتاب من اليسار إلى اليمين، فاستوقفتني الصفحة 33...
ثم أتعبتني هذه القراءة "الإفرنجية"، فعدتُ إلى الطريقة المثلى... وبعد ذلك، أفقْتُ، فوجدت نفسي غارقًا في فهارس الكتاب! وهنا اكتشفت العجب العجاب...

* هل تعلم، أخي الكريم، أنَّ "شمخ بأنفه" مثل سائر من أمثال العرب؟ من المؤكَّد أنَّ هذا ممّا غاب عن علمي وعلمك! لكن أين علمي وعلمك من خضمّ المعارف التي أغرقنا فيها محقق الكتاب؟ ولك أن تسأل نفسك: ماذا عن "ثنى عطفه"، و"صعَّر خدّه"، وغيرها من الكنايات؟ وماذا لو نحونا نحو "صاحب الخضمّ" وأدرجناها في أمثال العرب؟ لا ريب عندئذ أنّ "مجمع الأمثال" لن يكون إلاَّ مقدّمة لطيفة لموسوعة الأمثال التي سيجمعها لنا "الصاحب"، والتي سيتجاوز عدد مجلّداتها حتمًا أجزاء "تاريخ دمشق"..

* وهل سمعت في أمثال العرب قولهم "مَنْ كان له حاجة، فليواظب عليها مواظبةَ الهِرِّ"؟ هذه أيضًا لن تظفر بها إلا إذا راجعت محقّق "تاريخ دمشق"! وفي الكتاب (ج19، ص187) تقرأ: "فقال زياد: "من كانت له حاجة فليواظب عليها مواظبة الهر فظفر بها". وكأنَّ زيادًا لم تكفه السلطة، فظفر بشيء آخر نازَعَ عليه هرًّا كان يترصَّده بحرص!
والصواب: "فإنه يظفر بها"، كما في "الأذكياء" لابن الجوزي. ولو ضبطت: "يظْفرْ بها" لصحّ المعنى وكانت مقاربة للأصول المخطوطة...

* وقبلها، في الصفحة ذاتها والخبر نفسه: "دعه فأَرَبٌ ماله". كذا! وقد أتعب المحقِّق نفسه في ضبط "فأرب" هذه، وكأنَّ الحركات التي وضعها تزيل الإشكال! ولك أن تسأل نفسك: ما معنى "دعه فأَرَبٌ ماله" ما شئت، وما إخالك بالغًا أربك!
والصواب: "دَعْه فأرى ما له"...

* وفي الصفحة ذاتها والخبر نفسه: "خرج جُرْذٌ". والصواب: "جُرَذٌ"...

* وفي الصفحة نفسها، تقرأ: "وسلّمتك من معزتنا أمانتك". ولك أن تجيبني عن معنى هذه الجملة. ولك أن تسأل المحقق المتفنّن في توليد الأمثال، الظافر بها ظفر الهر المواظب، بأسلوب ماتع نافع... لك أن تسأله، وأظنّه لن يحير جوابا، ولن يركب الحرف اقتضابًا ولا إطنابا. بل لو ظفرت برقم جوّاله وساررتَه استجوابًا، لن تسمع منه في المسألة صوابا، لا زجلاً يروى ولا عتابا...
والصواب: "وسلَّمَتْك مِن مَعَرَّتِنا أمانتُك"، كما في أمالي القالي وعيون الأخبار وغيرهما من المصادر...

* وفي المصادر الأخرى: "واستبدلنا بك لضعفك"، بينما هي في الصفحة التي تعنينا: "واستبدلناك لضعفك". ولا أدري هل هي كذلك في الأصول المخطوطة...

* وفي معظمها: "وإن وجدناك خائنًا قويًّا، استهَنَّا بقوّتك، وأحسنَّا على خيانتك أدبَك؛ فأوجعنا ظهرك، وأثقلنا غرمك". وكذا الأمر في "تاريخ دمشق". لكن يبدو لي أنّ الصواب: "استعنَّا" بدل "استهنَّا"، وبه يستقيم المعنى. والله أعلم.

* وفي الصفحة نفسها، تقرأ: "وإن جمعتَ علينا الحرمين، جمعنا عليكم المصرين". والحرمان: مكّة والمدينة "النبويّة المنوّرة" (ابتسامة). والمصران: الكوفة والبصرة. لكن يشكل على هذا الضبط للنص أنه قال في أوَّله: "كان زياد إذا ولّى رجُلاً قال له". فكلامه عام يشمل كلّ الولاة في كافة الأمصار، وليس منحصرًا في مكة والمدينة. ثم إنّ بني أمية، في تلك الفترة، لم يكن بإمكانهم تجييش الناس من الكوفة والبصرة...
والصّواب، كما في سائر المصادر التي أوردت الخبر: "وإن جمعتَ علينا الْجُرْمَين، جمعنا عليك المضرَّتَين". وهو مناسب لسياق الكلام، شارح له.

* وفي الصفحة نفسها، تقرأ: "ورفعناك ذكرك". والصواب: "ورفعنا ذكرك" أو "ورفعنا لك ذكرك".

* وفي السطر الأول من الصفحة نفسها، تقرأ: "سمعت رجلا من أهل الرأي يقول". وضبط المحقق لها بهذا الشكل لا يسنده رأي ولا أثر. ووقوع كلمة "الرأي" هنا ليس فيه مزيد بيان، ولا سبب في المتن يقتضيه؛ فلا معنى له. 
والصواب: "من أهل الرّيِّ". وكذا أثبتها صاحب "مختصر تاريخ دمشق". ومعلوم أنّ زيادًا تولّى إمارة بلاد فارس في خلافة عليّ بن أبي طالب، رضي الله عنه.

* وفي الصفحة نفسها، تقرأ: "فاتّقوا غضب السلطان، فإنّه يغضب غضب الوليد، ويأخذ أخذ الأسودة". ولست أدري من أين هجمت "الأسودة" هذه على المحقق، فحرمه الظلام من رؤية الصواب؟ فأسوِدة جمع سواد، ويراد به الشخص، لا الأسد. نعم، الأسوَدة أنثى الأسْوَد، وهو العظيم من الحيّات؛ لكن تشبيه السلطان بالحيّة، ولو عظمت، ممّا لا يليق به...
وفي كلام معاوية، رضي الله عنه: "إياك والسلطان! فإنّه يَغضب غضَبَ الصَّبي، ويأخذ أخْذَ الأسد". وهذا أقرب إلى كلام زياد.
فالتاء المربوطة هنا لا محل لها، والله أعلم. ولعلّها من أثر الذباب، أكرمكم الله...
وفي مختصر التاريخ: " فإنّه يغضب غضب الوليد، ويأخذ أخذ الأسد". والمحقق ذكر في مقدمته أنّ المختصر من أمهات مصادره، لكنه لم يشر هنا إلى الفرق بينه وبين الكتاب الأم. 

* وفي الصفحة نفسها، تقرأ: "فإذا انقضت مدّته كشفه الله عنكم". وظنّي الراجح أنّ الصواب: "كَفَّه الله عنكم". والله أعلم.

وقد تقول: كلُّ هذا في صفحة واحدة؟ وأجيبك: نعم، كلُّ هذا في صفحة واحدة!
ثم لعلّك تسألني: ولكن، أين القصة؟
وأجيبك: هذا جزء منها...
ولكن دعني أسألك، قبل أن أستكملها: هل سمعت قبْلُ عن هذا "المثل العربي: "لأجررنك جر الضرب"؟
لا أظنّك سمعت عنه أو قرأته مِن قبل... فمحقق "تاريخ دمشق" وحده هو الذي يعرفه. وهذا جزء من قصتنا، سأرويه لك في الحلقة القادمة، إن شاء الله وكان في العمر بقية... 

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

** تصويب:




> * وهل سمعت في أمثال العرب قولهم "مَنْ كان له حاجة، فليواظب عليها مواظبةَ الهِرِّ"؟


في الكتاب: "من كانت"

----------


## الواحدي

> * وقبلها، في الصفحة ذاتها والخبر نفسه: "دعه فأَرَبٌ ماله". كذا! وقد أتعب المحقِّق نفسه في ضبط "فأرب" هذه، وكأنَّ الحركات التي وضعها تزيل الإشكال! ولك أن تسأل نفسك: ما معنى "دعه فأَرَبٌ ماله" ما شئت، وما إخالك بالغًا أربك!
> والصواب: "دَعْه فأرى ما له"...
> 
> (يتبع...)


التصويب من "الأذكياء".
ثم وجدت في "الحلية" الخبر كاملا (ترجمة الشعبي)، وفيه: "دعه يقارب ماله". وهذا يفسر الارتباك الذي وقع فيه المحقق عند قراءة المخطوط...

----------


## الواحدي

> وفي الكتاب (ج19، ص187) تقرأ: "فقال زياد: "من كانت له حاجة فليواظب عليها مواظبة الهر فظفر بها". وكأنَّ زيادًا لم تكفه السلطة، فظفر بشيء آخر نازَعَ عليه هرًّا كان يترصَّده بحرص!
> والصواب: "فإنه يظفر بها"، كما في "الأذكياء" لابن الجوزي. ولو ضبطت: "يظْفرْ بها" لصحّ المعنى وكانت مقاربة للأصول المخطوطة...


 وفي "الحلية" أيضا: "يظفر بها"!
فالحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا! وما كنّا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله...

----------


## حسن الحربي

لا حرمنا ولا عدمنا يا الواحدي فوائدك وفوائد الأخوة  الماتعة والطيبة في بابها ولكن أقصد من طرحي الموضوع من يوصل لي أي معلومة عن الشيخ عمر بن غرامة العمروي لأني أريد منه موضوع مهم..
وبالنسبة لقولي بتآليفه الماتعة فللشيخ عمر العمروي كتب مؤلفة ولا أقصد التحقيقات..فهناك فرق بين التحقيق والتأليف كما لا يخفى على شريف علمكم..
وبالمناسبة فعندما رأيت على طرة كتاب تاريخ ابن عساكر-رحمه الله- تحقيق محب الدين عمر بن غرامة العمروي قلت رحم الله ابن عساكر لقد وضع كتابا تعجز عنه لجان تحقيق أن توفيه حقه فكيف بدار الفكر التي حذر من تحقيقاتها بعض علمائنا..
ووالله يا أخوتي لم اتضجر من كتاباتكم العطرة بل أعتبرها من أناس يحملون هم تبليغ الخير وحب بذل العلم... أسأل المولى سبحانه أن يوفقني وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه.

أخوكم ومحبكم / حسن العيسي الحربي من مواليد محافظة القنفذة ومقيم في منطقة الرياض

----------


## عالي السند

أخي  حسن                 
أنا أعرف الشيخ/ عمر غرامة العمروي جيداً وقد حاولت أن لا أتوسع في ما ذكرته وإلا في جعبتي الشيئ الكثير عنه، وأكتفي بما قلت، الرجل كان يسكن في الرياض ولديه مكتبة كبيرة تحتوي على العشرات بل المئات من المخطوطات المصورة، وقد تعرض لأزمة مالية ولحقته ديون كثيرة ـ فرج الله له ـ فاضطر لبيعها، ثم انتقل للسكنى بمكة المكرمة، وهو هناك فيها.

----------


## مروان الحسني

للرفع

ما أخبار عمله في كتاب ( ترجمان القرآن ) للسيوطي ؟

----------


## ابن السائح

جزاكم الله خيرا
فوائد ممتعة
بيد أنني توقفت عند انتقاد منتقَد



> * وقبلها، في الصفحة ذاتها والخبر نفسه: "دعه فأَرَبٌ ماله". كذا! وقد أتعب المحقِّق نفسه في ضبط "فأرب" هذه، وكأنَّ الحركات التي وضعها تزيل الإشكال! ولك أن تسأل نفسك: ما معنى "دعه فأَرَبٌ ماله" ما شئت، وما إخالك بالغًا أربك!
> والصواب: "دَعْه فأرى ما له"...


صوابها: أرب ما له
وقد جرت على أشرف لسان 
أعني أفصح الخلق كلهم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
كما ستراه في ثاني حديث من أول باب من أبواب الزكاة من أصح كتاب صُنف في حديثه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
أما قول أحد الأفاضل: أما "عمر بن غرامة" هذا فهو اسم مختلق لشخص وهمي
فخطأ ظاهر لا وجه له ولا قفا

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
جزاك الله خيرًا على لطيف استدراكك، شيخنا الفاضل.
أحسن الله إليك، وزادك فضلا على فضل...
الأمر كما قلتَ...
وكان المستنَد ضبط "الأذكياء" وغيره، لكنه مستنَد مرجوح.
وقد غبتَ عنّا حتى ظننّا أن ليس لك في الرَّبْع مِن أرب.
فيا حبّذا الأخطاء تُرجِع غائبًا --- ويا حبّذا التبيان للعود مِن أرَبْ
جزاك الله عنّا خيرًا.
وأدام الله مؤانستك لأهل المجلس.

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

أ


> أريد من الأخوة الفضلاء رواد المجلس العلمي أن يتحفوني وأن يساعدوني في الحصول على ترجمة للباحث الشيخ الدكتور / عمر بن غرامة العمروي صاحب تحقيق تاريخ ابن عساكر وكذلك ذكر كتبه وتحقيقاته...
> 
> وجزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء...
> 
> أخوكم ومحبكم/ أبو عبد الإله العيسي الحربي


==============================  ====== 
أخي الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته .
حياك الله وبياك ملايين التراحيب ، ووفقنا وإياك لكل خير أيها الحبيب .
سرني كثيرا سؤالك عني ، وعن مؤلفاتي ، وعن تحقيقاتي ، وعن ترجمتي .
وقرأت بتمعن ولمدة ثلاثة أيام جميع الردود والمشاركات التي دارت حول سؤالك .
وحول عمر العمروي ، وعلمه وأعماله ممن شاركوا .
والحقيقة أنني مسرورا بماكتب ، سواء ، كان ذلك مدحا ، أو قدحا ، أو بينهما .
فأما الذي بينهما فقد حفظوا أنفسهم من الزلل ، فكان خيرا لهم .
وأما الذين قدحوا فقد أذوا ، والله توعد أولئك فقال : 
( والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثما مبينا ).
فالحمد لله الذي قيضهم لي لأفوز بحسناتهم ، ويفوزون بسيئاتي ، أنساهم الشيطان ( رقيب ، وعتيد ) ، وتنا سوا قوله سبحانه : 
( ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا ) .
ويشهد الله أنهم وغيرهم ممن يحسدون الناس ، أو يحقدون ، لا ، ولن يهزوا شعرة مني ولله الحمد والشكر على ذلك .
وأما الذين يمدحون أو يدافعون فلهم من الله الأجر ، وأقول لهم كما أمرنا ، جزاهم الله خيرا ، ووفقهم لرضاه ، وأصلح لهم ذرياتهم ، ونياتهم ، وأزواجهم إنه خير مسئول والمجيب لمن دعاه . 
ولي على من قال بغير علم رد وبيان إن شاء الله .
تقبلوا خالص المحبة وعظيم التقدير
 أخوكم : د/ عمر بن غرامه العمروي
أخوكأ أخوكمأأأام ومحبكم : د/ عمر بن غرامه العمروي

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

> الظاهر أن الأمر على العكس!
> فالذي وقفت عليه بنفسي قبل نحو عشر سنوات: أن العمروي اشتكى لبعض الجهات الرسمية (السعودية) من سرقة دار الفكر (ومحققها المزعوم علي شيري) لتحقيقه.
> والنظر يشهد له، لأن لصوص الكتب في لبنان يضعون أسماء محققين وهميين، كعلي شيري مثلاً، وهو ليس من هذا الكتاب في قبيل ولا دبير!
> أما أن يسرق العمروي تحقيق علي شيري فأمر بعيد جداً


==============================  ==========

الأخ الفاضل حياك الله وبياك .
شكر الله لك يا من تسميت بخزانة الأدب على ما ذكرت ، والحقيقة أن لك من اسمك أوفر النصيب السامي في الأدب ، نعم إن شاء الله ، وللوصول إلى الحقيقة ومعرفة الخلفية الكاملة في موضوع تاريخ ابن عساكر ( مدينة دمشق ) هي كما يلي :
1ـ الكتاب المذكور كتابي ، أصوله الخطية المصورة ، ونسخه وتحقيقه حتى إخراجه وطبعه ، وكنت أخرجه على مراحل ، كل مرحلة عشرة مجلدات ، حتى وصلنا السبعين منه ، وعندها ظن صاحب دار الخطيب في الأردن الذي يسرق الكتب ويضعها في أقراس السيديهات ، ظن أن الكتاب أكتمل ، وهو فعلا أكتمل الموجود منه .
فقام الخطيب وسرقه ضمن سرقاته ، فلما حصلت السرقة منه ، توقفت عن اكمال الباقي ليكون ذلك شاهدا لي على أن الكتاب كتابي .
وشكوته في وزارة الثقافة والأعلام السعودية ، فأعتف بذلك ، وحكمت عليه بخمسة وعشرين ألف ريال ، وتعهد بعدم تكرار السرقة مرة أخرى .
2ـ فيما أنا أقاضي الخطيب ، وخلال فترة التوقف ، فوجئت بدار إحياء التراث في بيروت وقد سرقت الكتاب كما حققته نصا ، وهامشا ، وطبعته في تسعة وثلاثين جزاء ، وسوقته في المعارض الدولية ، ومكتبات المملكة ، باسم علي عاشور الجنوبي ، وهذا اسم وهمي لا وجود له .
3ـ تقدمت في حينه بشكوى لدى الإعلام في المملكة ، فأصدروا برقية عاجلة بعدم فسح المسروق ، ومنع دخولهالمملكة خاصة ، وعلي ّ أنا مداعاته في بلده .
أحتج بطرقه الفاشية ، المشينة ، بل الملعونة ، ففسح الكتاب فسحا سريا من وزارة الاعلام السعودية .
فشكوت مرة أخرى طلبت التحكيم ، فحول عملي وعمل السارق إلى إستاذين ، أحدهما من جامعة الإمام ، والأخر من جامعة الملك سعود ، فأثبتوا السرقة تماما بالإضافة إلى الإدارة القانونية بالوزارة ، وبناء على ذلك :
صدر قرار اللجة الثلاثية في الوزارة بمنع دخول الكتاب ، ومنع فسحه ، وحصر الإيرادات وتسليمها لي ، وايد القرار من معالي وزير الاعلام وابلغت بكل المجريات كتابيا .
4ـ بعد هذا كله فسح الكتاب من الاعلام بالطرق المشينة مرةأخرى ، فقمت وشكيت الوزارة في ديوان المظالم ( المحكمة الادارية العليا ) ولا تزال القضية رهن المحكمة الجلسة تلي الجلسة على ....... 0
5ـ شكوت دار [ محق التراث ] في لبنان ، فوجدت لها خمس عشرة قضية سرقات ، من مصر ولبنان ، وغيرها ، ولكن وزارتهم أوقفوا ذلك حتى صدور الحكم الشرعي من ديوان المظالم في المملكة .
6ـ قمت باخراج باقي الكتاب ويتكون الباقي من أربعة مجلدات استراك ، وستة مجلدات فهارس عامة .
7ـ ظهرت نسخ غلافها أخضر وهي صورة طبق الأصل من عملي في معرض قم بإيران ، بتحقيق : د / على عبد رب الرسول شيري ، من شيعة لبنان . 
فذهبت وبحثت عنه هناك فدلوني عليه ، وقالوا يعمل في الجامعة الأمركية ، فشكوته بواسطة كاتب عدل حارة حريك في بيروت ، وتم استدعاءه ، وأنكر ما نسب إليه ، وقال هذا لا صحة له ولا علاقة لي بكتاب ابن عساكر .
فطلبت اقراره شرعا وقانونا ، فكتب اقراره في كتابةعدل حي حريك ، وصدق من وزارة العدل اللبنانية ، ومن السفارة السعودية ، وها هو معي الإقرار ، وقد تبين أن الرافضة في مدينة قم بايران هم الذين فعلوا ذلك ، ولكن من يجاهدهم ؟ لا طاقة لي بهم الله تولاهم .
هذه قصة تاريخ ابن عساكر يا محب ، ويا ليتك تتفضل بزيارتنا لترى بأم عينيك ، أصول تاريخ ابن عساكر ، وترى الوثائق والأحكام الرسمية بما ذكرت لك آنفا .
أما الذين ينتقدون علي ، أو يتهمونني ، فأسألهم ماذا قدموا هم من شيء حتى يكون لهم باع في النقد ، وما هي اسماؤهم الحقيقية حتى يكون لهم اعتباراتهم العلمية والفكرية والاجتماعية .
وختاما شكرا لك على مرة أخرى على إتاحة الفرصة لي بالبيان عن ما أثير ، وما يثار نحوي وتاريخ ابن عساكر ، والله الموفق والهادي إلى سبيل الرشاد ، هو حسبي ونعم الوكيل .

  أخوك : د / عمر بن غرامه العمروي 
ص .ب (225222) الرياض : (11324)

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

> ==============================  ==========
> 
> الأخ الفاضل حياك الله وبياك .
> شكر الله لك يا من تسميت بخزانة الأدب على ما ذكرت ، والحقيقة أن لك من اسمك أوفر النصيب السامي في الأدب ، نعم إن شاء الله ، وللوصول إلى الحقيقة ومعرفة الخلفية الكاملة في موضوع تاريخ ابن عساكر ( مدينة دمشق ) هي كما يلي :
> 1ـ الكتاب المذكور كتابي ، أصوله الخطية المصورة ، ونسخه وتحقيقه حتى إخراجه وطبعه ، وكنت أخرجه على مراحل ، كل مرحلة عشرة مجلدات ، حتى وصلنا السبعين منه ، وعندها ظن صاحب دار الخطيب في الأردن الذي يسرق الكتب ويضعها في أقراس السيديهات ، ظن أن الكتاب أكتمل ، وهو فعلا أكتمل الموجود منه .
> فقام الخطيب وسرقه ضمن سرقاته ، فلما حصلت السرقة منه ، توقفت عن اكمال الباقي ليكون ذلك شاهدا لي على أن الكتاب كتابي .
> وشكوته في وزارة الثقافة والأعلام السعودية ، فأعتف بذلك ، وحكمت عليه بخمسة وعشرين ألف ريال ، وتعهد بعدم تكرار السرقة مرة أخرى .
> 2ـ فيما أنا أقاضي الخطيب ، وخلال فترة التوقف ، فوجئت بدار إحياء التراث في بيروت وهي دار رافضية ملك لمصطفى فولادكار الإيراني من مدينة قم الإيرانية ، وقد سرقت الكتاب كما حققته نصا ، وهامشا ، وطبعته في تسعة وثلاثين مجلدا ، وسوقته في المعارض الدولية ، ومكتبات المملكة ، باسم علي عاشور الجنوبي ، وهذا اسم وهمي لا وجود له .
> 3ـ تقدمت في حينه بشكوى لدى الإعلام في المملكة ، فأصدروا برقية عاجلة بعدم فسح المسروق ، ومنع دخولهالمملكة خاصة ، وعلي ّ أنا مداعاته في بلده .
> ...


ولا زلت أنتظر التعارف بعد الجهل بي ، والإنكار بوجودي فأين السائل ، وأين المنكرين أنني أدعو الجميع لزيارتي للتعارف ، فهل من زائر؟ .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

وفقك الله وبارك فيك
وما قمنا إلا بالواجب
والعلم رَحِمٌ بين أهله

----------


## التبريزي

لم أشاهد هذا الموضوع إلا بعد القيام بالرد في الموضوع الآخر للدكتور "عُمَر العَمْري" ، وسأضعه هنا، فقد يكون المكان الأنسب..

حياك الله يا شيخ "عُمَر"..
أنت تنتمي إلى قبيلة بني "عَمْر" الحجرية الأزدية، وليس إلى بني "عَمْرو" بنطق الواو، لماذا؟ 
إضافة الواو الزائدة في "عمرو" إنما كان قبل التنقيط والتشكيل للتفريق بين "عُـمَـر"، و "عَـمْـر"
ومثل هذا: "مِـنْـه"، و " مِـئَـة" فَفُرِّق بينهما هكذا "منه"،"مائة" بدون التنقيط أو التشكيل الذي لم يكن معهودا في السابق...
النسب إلى "عَمْر" هو "عَمْري" وليس "عَمْرَوي"
وعند من لا يزال يثبت الواو رسما، يسقطها عند النصب، وكذالك يسقطها عند إلحاق ياء النسب إلى "عَمْر"..

والآن نأتي إلى السؤال:

1-بعد اكتشاف التنقيط والتشكيل للأحرف، لماذا لا تسقط الواو رسما مثلما هي مسقطة لفظا، فبدل "عَـمْـرو" نكتب "عَـمْـر" ؟!
2-ما هو الأصل والمستند لكتابتكم "العَمْري" "العَمْرَوي" بزيادة الواو بين الراء والياء؟
3-هل هذا مذهب أحد النحاة الأولين؟
4-أم أنه مستحدثٌ وله أصل عند المتأخرين؟
5-أم انه اجتهاد منكم رأيتموه؟
6-وأين الحجة والدليل؟

ننتظر ردكم، وأتمنى من المتخصصين في العربية هنا أن يدلوا بدلوهم، بارك الله في الجميع..

----------


## خزانة الأدب

اجتهاد معاصر فيما يبدو
والقدماء ينطقون ويكتبون (العَمْري)
وكثير من المعاصرين، ومن نفس القبيلة، كالفريق (سعيد العَمْري) نائب رئيس الأركان سابقاً
وأصل الخطأ فيما يبدو أن الناس صاروا يقولون (عَمْرُوووووووو) مثل (عَمْرُو خالد)، فتكون النسبة (عَمْرَوي)
وعلماء اللغة يسمون ذلك: التفاصح
ومثله نطق (بِنْ)!
وليس ذلك خاصاً بالقبيلة الأزدية الكريمة
فهناك أيضا بنو عمرو بن تميم، ومنهم بطون كثيرة في نجد المعاصرة، يقولون ويقول الناس عنهم (عَمْرَويَّة)

ونحن بانتظار جواب الشيخ الفاضل، وسيكون مفيداً إن شاء الله

----------


## التبريزي

> وأصل الخطأ فيما يبدو أن الناس صاروا يقولون (عَمْرُوووووووو) مثل (عَمْرُو خالد)، فتكون النسبة (عَمْرَوي)


حياك، وأشكر لك ردك..
الواو لا ينطقونها أبدا في بني عَمْر، وحتى لو صارت لهجة مستحدثة بنطق الواو، فهل العربية تساير العامية؟
أما اسم "عَمْرُو خالد"، فأصل اللبس هو زيادة الواو..
فصار العامة يقولون"عَمْرُوو~ خالد"...

وتبقى الأسئلة في انتظار الأجوبة:
 1-بعد اكتشاف التنقيط والتشكيل للأحرف، لماذا لا تسقط الواو رسما مثلما هي مسقطة لفظا، فبدل "عَـمْـرو" نكتب "عَـمْـر" ؟!
2-ما هو الأصل والمستند لكتابتكم "العَمْري" "العَمْرَوي" بزيادة الواو بين الراء والياء؟
3-هل هذا مذهب أحد النحاة الأولين؟
4-أم أنه مستحدثٌ وله أصل عند المتأخرين؟
5-أم انه اجتهاد منكم رأيتموه؟
6-وأين الحجة والدليل؟

----------


## التبريزي

وأحرى بالشيخ عُمَر أن يكون اسمه: عُمَر بن غرامة العَمْرَوي العَمْري
لأن إلحاق ياء النسب إلى عَمْر هو عَمْري، وسيبقى إضافة الواو بين الراء والياء نسبة إلى عَمْر أمراً محدثاً لا أصل له ولا اعتبار، مالم يأت بدليل وحجة على صحة تفرده بهذا، فإذا لم يأتِ بحجة و دليل، فعندئذ يكون مسمى العَمْرَوي اسمٌ خاص بالشيخ، وسيبقى للشيخ، فلم (ولن) ينازعْه فيه أو عليه أحد..

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

> لم أشاهد هذا الموضوع إلا بعد القيام بالرد في الموضوع الآخر للدكتور "عُمَر العَمْري" ، وسأضعه هنا، فقد يكون المكان الأنسب..
> 
> حياك الله يا شيخ "عُمَر"..
> أنت تنتمي إلى قبيلة بني "عَمْر" الحجرية الأزدية، وليس إلى بني "عَمْرو" بنطق الواو، لماذا؟ 
> إضافة الواو الزائدة في "عمرو" إنما كان قبل التنقيط والتشكيل للتفريق بين "عُـمَـر"، و "عَـمْـر"
> ومثل هذا: "مِـنْـه"، و " مِـئَـة" فَفُرِّق بينهما هكذا "منه"،"مائة" بدون التنقيط أو التشكيل الذي لم يكن معهودا في السابق...
> النسب إلى "عَمْر" هو "عَمْري" وليس "عَمْرَوي"
> وعند من لا يزال يثبت الواو رسما، يسقطها عند النصب، وكذالك يسقطها عند إلحاق ياء النسب إلى "عَمْر"..
> 
> ...


==============================  =================
الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، وعلى آله وصحبه ، أما بعد : 
فجوابا لسؤالك أخي الحبيب ، أقول هذا نسب قبيلتنا ، ومن خلاله سترىكيفية النسب والتناسب ، ثم سترى أيضا مراجع النسبة وكيفية الإنتساب ، وفيها وفي كتابيّ السمعاني ، وابن مأكولا ، شيء يستأنس به أرجو ، وعسى ولعل ، فأقول وبالله التوفيق :   
( قبائل بني عمرو بن الحجر) 
( النســــب والنســــــبة )
النسب : هم بنو عمرو بن الحجر بن الهنوّ بن الأزد بن الغوث بن نبت بن مالك بن زيد بن كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان بن هود عليه السلام (1) .
النسبة إليه : (عَمْرويٌّ ) بدون لفظ الواو ، أو حذفه ، وذلك أن النسبة إلى من ينتسبون إلى (عَمْرْو) هي بخلاف النسبة إلى (عُمَرُ) ، لأن النسبة إلى (عُمَرُ) تكتب ، هكذا = ( العُمَرِيُّ) . 
أما النسبة إلى (عَمْرو) ، فإنها تكتب ، هكذا : ( العَمْروي) ، وبذلك فأننا إذا أردنا أن نكتب اسم ( عمرو) بإضافة البنوّة ، فأننا نكتبه ، هكذا : ( عمرو = بنو عَمْرو ) ، وإذا أردنا أن نكتبه بإضافة النسبة ، فأننا نكتبه هكذا : ( عمرو = العمروي ) ، مفرده : ( عمروي ، وجمع المذكر عمرويين ، وعمرويون ) ، وجمع المؤنث : ( العمروية ) ، وأسباب ماذكرت هي : 
أولا : إن اسم (عُمر) لا ينصرف ، أما اسم ( عمرو) فإنه قابل للصرف .
ثانيا : أن اسم جد نا ــ جد القبائل ــ ( عَمْرو) ، وليس (عُمَر) .
ثالثا : إن الواو في ( عمرو ) رسما ، لا تلفظ بأي حال ، وفي أي رسم .
رابعا : إن الواو في (عمرو) تلي حرفا ساكنا ، سواء كان صحيحا أو معتلا ، ولذا تبقى رسما ، ولا تلفظ .
خامسا : إن هذا النوع تبقى واوه عند النسبة إليه ، ولا تحذف ، قال الشاعر(2) :
كأني في المحافل واو عمرو = وهمز الوصل في درج الكلامي 
وأعلم أخي الفاضل الإنتساب إلى عمرو ، وعمر ، وما حصل ، ويحصل فيهما من أخطاء شائعة في الرسم ، واللفظ ، فهو كثير في القبائل العربية ، مثل ما هو حاصل عندنا ، ومن أمثلة ذلك : المزني ، والمزيني في قبيلة حرب ، فكلاهما نسبة إلى قبيلة مزينة ، والصواب والصحيح منه : ( المزني ) ومن أشهر أعلامهم : الإمام الحافظ : اسماعيل بن يحيي المزني ، وهو خال الإمام الطحاوي ـ رحمهما الله ـ ومثل ذلك : الهذلي ، والهذيلي ، من قبيلة هذيل ، والصحيح هو : ( الهذلي ) .
ومما هو دارج بين الناس من القول والفعل على سبيل المثال ، ( نجدي ) و ( نجداوي ) و ( مكي ) ومكاوي) .
أضف إلى هذا كله أن الأمر بحث ، وتم حسمه من قبل أعضاء المجامع اللغوية العربية ، في العراق سنة 1392هـ ، وفي سوريا سنة 1393هـ  ، وفي القاهرة سنة 1394 هـ ، من قبل الشيخ حمد الجاسر ـ رحمه الله ـ ، والشيخ عبد الله بن خميس ، والفريق يحيى المعلمي ـ رحمه الله ـ فأما الأخوة في مصر فقد عارض ذلك جلهم ، وأما الأخوة في العراق ، والشام ، والمغرب ، فقد أيدوا ذلك بالإجماع ، وبناء عليه أثبته في اسمي ونسبي ، ونسب قبائلنا .

وقد ذكرت لك هذا من باب الإيضاح لبعض الأخطاء الشائعة في النسب ، والإنتساب ، عندنا ، وعند غيرنا ، والتي سار عليها الناس في هذا الزمان فأصبحت عادة ، ولكن الصحيح هو ما أثبتناه ، وبيناه وهو الموافق للغة القرآن ، لغتنا العربية الخالدة ، فالبرهان هو فيها ، وبها ، وما دونها فليس فيه برهان ، ولا حجة ، ولا عدة . 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
المصادر والمراجع : 
(1) : أبو المنذر هشام بن محمد بن السائب الكلبي : ( نسب معد واليمن الكبير ) ج 1 / 362، وفي جمهرة النسب ، ( ورقة 245ــ 259) ، أنظر: المقتضب ، ص 244 من كتاب جمهرة النسب لأبن الكلبي : لياقوت الحموي المتوفى سنة : 626هـ طبع الدار العربية للموسوعات ، بيروت ، وكتاب مختصر جمهرة النسب ، للمبارك بن يحيي الغساني ت 658هـ ، مخطوط ، ولسان اليمن أبو يعقوب الهمداني : صفة جزيرة العرب : ص 233 و 234 طبع الدر اليمنية صنعاء ، ونقله عنهم د / إحسان النصّ : القبائل العربية ـ أنسابها وأعلامها ـ : ج2/ 579 ط الرسالة بيروت ،الإمام الحافظ أبو محمد : عبد الغني بن سعيد العمروي الحجري الأزدي ، مشتبه النسبه: مخطوط ( ورقة 25) والمطبوع : ص92و93 مكتبة الثقافة الدينية بالقاهرة ، الإمام الحافظ أبو الفضل محمد القيسراني : الؤتلف والمختلف : ص52 طبع دار الكتب العلمية بيروت ،الإمام العلامة جلال الدين السيوطي : لب اللباب في تحرير الأنساب : ج1/ 237 ط دار الكتب العلمية بيروت ،الملك الأشرف عمر بن رسول : ( طرفة الأصحاب في معرفة الأنساب ) ص 59 ، العوتبي الصحاري الأزدي العماني : كتاب الأنساب ، أنظر الموسوعة الميسرة للتراث العماني ، ص : 48 ، ومختصره : ص 88 ، ونقله عنهم : الإمام أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن الأثير الجزري ، في اللباب في تهذيب الأنساب : ج1/233، والسمعاني في كتاب الأنساب : أنظر مادة الحاء مع الجيم ، والعلامة حمد الجاسر ، في سراة غامد وزهران ، وفي كتابه المعجم الجغرافي للمملكة ، ومثله الحجري في كتابه : بلدان اليمن .
و في كتب الأواخر : وممن ذكرهم : السير كبتن : كنهام كورنوليس في كتابه : قبائل اقليم عسير قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى سيصدر بتحقيقناإن شاء الله ، والفريق أول : سليمان شفيق الكمالي في مذكراته أنظر تحيق د/ عبدالله القحطاني ص53، والشيخ : هاشم النعمي في كتابه : تاريخ عسيرص 61 ، والأمير تركي الماضي في مذكراته ص 330ــ338، الشيخ سعيد بن رداد الأسمري في كتابه : تاريخ رجال الحجر ص 36 وعنده أغلاط يجب أن تصصح ، والدكتور/ غيثان بن جريس في كتابه : صفحات من تاريخ عسيرص 18، وكتابه : بنو شهر وبنو عمر ، ود/ علي بن أحمد عسيري في كتابه : عسيرص79، الشيخ عمر رفيع في كتابه : في ربوع عسير، فؤاد حمزة في كتابه : بلاد عسير ، والحقيل في : كتاب الأنساب ، وغيرهم .

(2) انظر كتاب : السراج المنير في الصرف : ص 61 ، طبع مكتبة الكليات الأزهرية / القاهرة ، وكتاب التعريفات للإمام الجرجاني : ص203 ، والنحو الوافي : لعباس حسن : 4/ 713 ـــ 803 ، وكتاب : التمييز والفصل ، بين المتفق في الخط والنقط والشكل : لإسماعيل بن باطيش : ج1/141 ــ147 ، بتحقيق : عبد الحفيظ منصور ، طبع الدار العربية للكتاب بمصر .

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

طلب وتمني
الأخ المكرم الدكتور : عمر بن غرامة العمروي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لاتخفى أهمية ومكانة "تاريخ دمشق" في الإسلام فهو من الكتب العظام التي طالما انتظر صدورها أهل العلم وطلابه ، إلا أن ظهور الكتاب وما صاحبه من ظروف ، حال دون خروجه بالمظهر اللائق الذي يرضيك أولاً ويرضي القاريء ثانياً
وظهور الكتاب في طبعة ثانية بهذا الشكل لعله صعب جداً من الناحية المادية والأدبية سواءٌ عليكم أو حتى على الدار الناشرة 
والأمنية والطلب : أن يعاد النظر في الكتاب مرة أخرى بناء على المطبوع في المجمع العلمي بدمشق والأصول الخطية الأخرى التي لم تعتمد سابقا ، وأن يتم الاستعانة ببعض اهل العلم وطلابه لهذا الغرض الشريف 
ثم بعد الانتهاء تستلمه احدى مكتبات النشر المشهود لها ، ويتم صفه بخط أصغر وورق (60) غرام ، ويكون المجلد في حدود(800) ورقه ، فسيخرج الكتاب حتما فيما بين (20 إلى 25) مجلداً 
وستكون كلفته عليك أو الدار الناشرة أقل بكثير ، وبالتالي سيجني ثمرة ذلك طالب العلم فيكون سعر الكتاب رغم الغلاء قرابة (700) ريال فقط
دكتورنا الفاضل هذا مجرد اقتراح ، وأعلم أنكم في غنى عن نصيحة مثلي ، ولكن رب كلمة وقت من سامعها موقعاً
دمت موفقاً مسدداً.

----------


## زايد بن زايد

هناك ملاحظات حول كتابه "قبائل إقليم عسير في الجاهلية والإسلام" تجدونها في مجلة العرب .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للرفع ..

----------


## حسين يحياوي

*هناك كتاب البداية والنهاية لإبن كثير قد حققه هذا المدعو علي شيري، وهذا الكتاب يحتج به الروافض علينا نحن أهل السنة والجماعة بشبهات نذكر منها رفض امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام الحكم على نهج الشيخين ونحو ذلك وعليه أحذر إخواني من قراءة الكتب التي يحققها هذا المحقق وعلى ما يبدو أنه رافضي أرجو الإنتباه*

----------

